# Frozen eggs?



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

I am wondering if an egg is left out in freezing weather, is that bad? Does it affect the egg quality? We have a lot of frozen nights and I'm wondering about eggs I find hidden. . .


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 18, 2013)

Doesn't bother me...they defrost in the fridge.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

If the shell and membrane haven't cracked, I use them.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks, Dizzy and Uncle Joe. They seemed to be ok, but I wasn't sure!


----------

